# Is this corny or good...you decide



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok is the whole flannel plaid thing corny looking or does it work for the sig.....i kinda like it but i wanna kno what yall think


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I have to say that I like it. I don't know about this fighter, but I like the sig. :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Redrum said:


> I have to say that I like it. *I don't know about this fighter*, but I like the sig. :thumb02:


glad u like it but here if u wanna know about him...leg kicks from hell


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the flannel.



Redrum said:


> I have to say that I like it. I don't know about this fighter, but I like the sig. :thumb02:


You don't know who Peter Aerts is? Please go shoot yourself now.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

not everyone follows kickboxing


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

HexRei said:


> not everyone follows kickboxing


They should


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> glad u like it but here if u wanna know about him...*leg kicks from hell*


Thats Hoost youre thinking of...

And yes, I like it


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very cool, I like it a lot! 

That HL vid is just amazing though. While I am aware of and have watched quite a few random K-1 matches I really should follow K-1 with the same intensity as I do MMA b/c its so dang exciting.


----------

